# The PR Questions!



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Greetings All,

Time for me to ask a couple of questions regarding PR. From what I can read I am eligible, my points are good, I'm living here and have a job and pay taxes here (Calgary). I have been in continuous Canadian employment for 18 months now and see no reason why I won't continue to be employed by this company for the foreseeable future.

From my reading of the website the forms look pretty straighforward, notithstanding the lengthy background checks due to loads of addresses! My questions are pretty straightforward :

1. Can I apply for PR from within Canada? It all talks about Visa offices and they are all overseas, e.g. for an Irish application I have to make it to London?
2. The police checks require a UK address and proof of occupancy (utility bills, etc). Given that I've been out of the UK for over 18 months how do I do this if I have no bills?
3. Similar with the medical checks. I'm registered here and all my medical stuff for the last 18 months has come through here. The site says I would have to take a medical back in Ireland or England.
4. Once I have gathered all the data then I have to go through the whole flying back into the country and present myself at the CBSA again?

Everything else I'm pretty ok with - it's just all the stuff from outside of the country that is confusing me. It appears from my reading that I will need to go back to the UK and Ireland for a few weeks to accumulate all the data - could probably do the police check from here if I can dig out a utility bill!

Any info greatly appreciated. Talking to the visa office kind of puts me off as they are busy and tend to be pretty short with you - not a big issue to me.

SB.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SczzyBoy said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Time for me to ask a couple of questions regarding PR. From what I can read I am eligible, my points are good, I'm living here and have a job and pay taxes here (Calgary). I have been in continuous Canadian employment for 18 months now and see no reason why I won't continue to be employed by this company for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


What is your present status here? Are you on a 2 year TWP or BUNAC visa? If the former you can apply for PR status from within. If the latter, your employer can apply for a LMO which if granted can be converted into a PR.
For either you will need to provide all the necessary documentation. If you're here legally and I assume you are if paying income tax, your time here, bills, police checks etc can be used but you may still require to get same from Ireland/UK. You don't have to return there, it can be done by mail.
Your medical check can be done in Canada.


----------



## LoisL (Mar 27, 2009)

I know you can apply for the police check in the U.K. while you are living in Canada (we had spent a year in England and had to request a police form). It came much sooner than our U.S. police form did, FWIW.

And yes, you should be able to get the health check (paid for out of pocket) at a local doctor. There is a list online, I believe, of doctors in each city who do these checks.

Good luck! Hope it goes well!


----------

